
Amazon Profits from Secretly Oppressing Its Supplier’s Workers[Hengyang Foxconn] - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.chinalaborwatch.org/report/132
======
grzm
Discussed here (19 hours ago, 156 comments, 113 points):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17276059](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17276059)

------
purplezooey
Not cool... anybody make this stuff in the USA?

